# Classical Music Help



## Kurt Determan

Hey there, this is my first post here but I want to ask a question because I figure you guys are the experts. In the video below about 20 seconds into the clip there is some beautiful classical music and I was wondering if anyone could ID it for me.


----------



## joen_cph

Quite hidden behind the film´s other content is Vivaldi´s famous "The Four Seasons", the 3rd part of the "Summer" concerto. If you like it, there is a good chance you will also like his other works, such as the "L´Estro Armonico opus 3"-set of concerti.


----------

